# Just some updates of my ride...



## lscruze12 (Jul 8, 2014)

Plastidip the mirror covers, the top of instrument cluster, the trim around light bezel, the inserts behind interior door handles, the a.c. vent on dash, the speaker trim, instrument face trim, console trim, coin bucket on dash,


















TTACH]


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks great, liking the white on white look!


----------



## lscruze12 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks... I think I'm done with the inside , plastidip wise that is... now for the outside I have a little more black plastidip to do...then some actual bolt ons and some white rims.... I'm building a custom fiberglass sound system right now for the trunk... many plans lol


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Well feel free to post as many pictures of your updates as you want we love pictures!


----------



## lscruze12 (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh no worries...Will do


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I like the way the rings and center console came out. Looks very clean. I would have stopped there though, personal preference.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I have a minature glovebox on my dash not a coin tray. Have to say I'm a bit jealous of that... Looks good!


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks good, Just need to do the steering wheel now...


----------



## lscruze12 (Jul 8, 2014)

I couldn't figure out how to take it off


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Definitely liking the white trim on the dash cubby!!! You need to come show off at the Causeway one Friday or Saturday!!


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice Job on the interior. The few that I have seen people do came out really well.


----------



## lscruze12 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks man...I definitely need and want to! I got my system in last night...check out the tread


----------



## Michel1980 (Jul 24, 2014)

Ya me too with the lid on it you mean right?


----------

